# Opensuse server from live cd?



## shuggans (May 1, 2009)

Is it possible to use an opensuse live CD to set up a server? What steps would need to be taken to go about doing this? OR... am i stuck downloading the huge dvd ISO?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 1, 2009)

shuggans said:


> Is it possible to use an opensuse live CD to set up a server? What steps would need to be taken to go about doing this? OR... am i stuck downloading the huge dvd ISO?



yea you should be able to use the live cd to install a server. just add your needed applications after the live cd installs.


----------

